# Top of Google for Piano Lessons in Plainfield, IL?



## Dan....

*Top of Google for Piano Lessons in Plainfield, Illinois?*

*
Mrs. Jennifer Harris - Piano Instructor​*

_*Jennifer Harris teaches piano lessons in Plainfield, Illinois (nearest communities: Plainfield, Shorewood and Joliet, IL).

She has 10 years experience teaching private piano lessons. She received both her Bachelor of Science and Master of Education in Music  from Bob Jones University in Greenville, SC.

After receiving her Master's Degree she taught Music at a Christian school for two years. As a Music teacher she taught Elementary Music classes, Elementary, Junior High and High School choirs, piano lessons, hand bells, and tonechimes.

She has 10 years experience teaching beginner through early advanced levels as a private piano instructor, for students who range in age from 4 to adult.

She has had several years of experience as a piano accompanist to vocal and instrumental soloists, choral groups and large congregations.

She also is available for voice lessons, having 5 years experience teaching beginner and intermediate levels of voice.

For further information: including location, contact info, rates, piano policy and other frequently asked question, please visit her Web site at: Harris Piano Studio Plainfield, IL*_

-------------------------------------------------
Thank you Rich. As per Rich's permission (in post number 9), I posted the above info before my question which appears below.

We now return to the regularly scheduled PuritanBoard programming:

Opening Post begins here:

I submitted my wife's piano web site, Harris Piano Studio Plainfield, IL to both Google and Yahoo for their search engines. I note that, as of today, when I do a search for “piano teacher Plainfield IL” that on Yahoo, her sight appears on page 1. Great! 

However, when I do a search on Google for “piano teacher Plainfield IL” (as of today) I find her site listed on page 3. 

How does one get their site moved up to the first page without paying for “sponsored listing” ?


----------



## christiana

Dan.... said:


> I submitted my wife's piano web site, Harris Piano Studio Plainfield, IL to both Google and Yahoo for their search engines. I note that, as of today, when I do a search for “piano teacher Plainfield IL” that on Yahoo, her sight appears on page 1. Great!
> 
> However, when I do a search on Google for “piano teacher Plainfield IL” (as of today) I find her site listed on page 3.
> 
> How does one get their site moved up to the first page without paying for “sponsored listing” ?




You mean like this site I brought up first?
Piano Teacher - Plainfield, IL (piano lessons) â€“ Plainfield


----------



## Dan....

christiana said:


> Dan.... said:
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted my wife's piano web site, Harris Piano Studio Plainfield, IL to both Google and Yahoo for their search engines. I note that, as of today, when I do a search for “piano teacher Plainfield IL” that on Yahoo, her sight appears on page 1. Great!
> 
> However, when I do a search on Google for “piano teacher Plainfield IL” (as of today) I find her site listed on page 3.
> 
> How does one get their site moved up to the first page without paying for “sponsored listing” ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like this site I brought up first?
> Piano Teacher - Plainfield, IL (piano lessons) â€“ Plainfield
Click to expand...


That one is a classified ad (free by the way - Free classifieds in United States (For Sale, Personals, Real Estate, Jobs, Classes ) ). From the OLX ad site, one can click the redirect link to my wife's web site. OLX has been the *best *class ad site so far, as we have received a few leads already through it. The OLX site always lists within the first two pages, most often on the first page.


----------



## Seb

Dan.... said:


> How does one get their site moved up to the first page without paying for “sponsored listing” ?



Get your site linked to from as many other sites as possible. Google figures that the more sites that have links that go to your site, the more relevant your site is.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

I have no idea how it works, but The Matthew Poole Project was launched a year ago and within a month our website was no. 5 on the Google results list when searching for "Matthew Poole" (which I check out of mere curiousity; admittedly, I have no idea how many people actually have an interest in searching for Matthew Poole online so this may be rather meaningless), and it's been no. 1 for some time now.


----------



## danmpem

If you find words that you think people would type in, make sure those words and phrases are included on your web site.


----------



## Dan....

Very interesting - as of this evening, when I type in "piano teacher Plainfield," into Google, the number 2 result is this thread!

The PuritanBoard must be a popular place!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

A few articles I need to re-write but they're not terribly irrelevant:

Make Your Site Sell | WebsiteMaven
Search Engine Basics | WebsiteMaven

Don't expect to be at the very top of Google search results for piano lessons but you can try to achieve "local dominance" for that search term.

I would make sure her web site has the words piano, lessons, Plainfield, IL interdispersed through the opening words. Check out my chuch website at Central Baptist Church, Okinawa, Japan to get an idea on how I use the terms Okinawa, Baptist, Christian, and Church all throughout the text so that it reads like normal text but it also reads well.

Secondly, I recommend your wife start adding lots of free content. Maybe guides on how to buy pianos or what music is good. Regular articles and maybe even a blog on piano lessons will provide more content compared to others that are slapping up a basic site. You might want to build her site in Wordpress that is great now as a basic website but allows blogging as well.

Just a few thoughts.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Dan.... said:


> Very interesting - as of this evening, when I type in "piano teacher Plainfield," into Google, the number 2 result is this thread!
> 
> The PuritanBoard must be a popular place!



Well, there you go. Why don't you link to her website in your very first post so people will be able to find it. Also, edit your OP to say really nice things about her piano and teaching skills.


----------



## Simply_Nikki

HAHA I just did a quick search for the name Nikki Edmond, and I came up number 5 from the PuritanBoard!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Dan,

I also edited the title of your post to make the subject more explicit in case people are looking for it here.


----------



## Dan....

Thanks Rich. I modified the opening post. Also, thanks for the links and ideas. You are helpful, as always!


----------



## JBaldwin

Dan, 

You live my old stomping ground. Also, I have a lot of relatives who live in and near Plainfield. Too bad none of them are looking for a good piano teacher.


----------

